
A better web font compression format: WOFF 2.0 - mmastrac
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+FrancoisBeaufort/posts/A3L8MemkGQ3
======
mmastrac
The Chrome team has a reference implementation for a compressor/decompressor
here:

[https://code.google.com/p/font-compression-
reference/](https://code.google.com/p/font-compression-reference/)

